# Took NREMT



## CBentz12 (Jan 27, 2012)

OK So I took the NREMT yesterday on 1/26 and I didnt feel that confident when it shut off at 112. I was researching all day yesterday on how the process of retaking but come to find out this morning I passed. Now my question to everyone is how many other felt they did OK but still passed?


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 27, 2012)

I thought I bombed it when it shut off so fast. 70 or 80 something after 25 min when I did my Medic. When I did my basic it was the old written exam where you had to wait weeks to find out your score.


----------



## CBentz12 (Jan 27, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> I thought I bombed it when it shut off so fast. 70 or 80 something after 25 min when I did my Medic. When I did my basic it was the old written exam where you had to wait weeks to find out your score.



Yeah people have told me that the new computer based ones are harder then the old written ones. Honestly some of those questions were not necessary to know as a EMT-B.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 27, 2012)

CBentz12 said:


> Honestly some of those questions were not necessary to know as a EMT-B.


Such as?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 27, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Such as?



Not this again :glare:

If the NREMT-B is harder now than it used to be, it must have been reallllllllly easy back in the day...


----------



## fast65 (Jan 27, 2012)

I felt awesome about how I did on the NREMT...and I was correct.


----------



## CBentz12 (Jan 27, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Such as?



Some of the questions about what you think this PT is experiencing, I wont go into details because I cant but just questions on diagnosing a PTs medical condition.


----------



## fast65 (Jan 27, 2012)

CBentz12 said:


> Some of the questions about what you think this PT is experiencing, I wont go into details because I cant but just questions on diagnosing a PTs medical condition.


Why wouldn't such a thing as "diagnosing" a patient, be something that an EMT-B needs to know?


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 27, 2012)

CBentz12 said:


> Some of the questions about what you think this PT is experiencing, I wont go into details because I cant but just questions on diagnosing a PTs medical condition.



 Contrary to what some may tell you, you do diagnose in the field. What do you think you base your treatments on? Whatever you feel like at the moment?


----------



## fast65 (Jan 27, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Contrary to what some may tell you, you do diagnose in the field. What do you think you base your treatments on? Whatever you feel like at the moment?



Hence why any GLF receives 15 L/min O2 via NRB and is in full c-spine precautions....


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 27, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Hence why any GLF receives 15 L/min O2 via NRB and is in full c-spine precautions....



*sigh* Lol


----------



## CBentz12 (Jan 27, 2012)

I realize that part and I guess you guys are right.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 27, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Contrary to what some may tell you, you do diagnose in the field. What do you think you base your treatments on? Whatever you feel like at the moment?



*differential* diagnosis


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 27, 2012)

NVRob said:


> *differential* diagnosis



Should've been more specific... Tool bag... LoL


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 27, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Should've been more specific... Tool bag... LoL



Woa Woa Woa!


----------



## fast65 (Jan 27, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Woa Woa Woa!



You had it coming


----------



## sweetpete (Jan 27, 2012)

For the amount of so-called "EMS professionals" on this forum, I can't believe how quick things get so petty. Sheez:wacko:


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 27, 2012)

sweetpete said:


> For the amount of so-called "EMS professionals" on this forum, I can't believe how quick things get so petty. Sheez:wacko:



So... Not quite sure what you're getting at. Are you saying that professionals should be uptight and serious at all times?


----------



## fast65 (Jan 27, 2012)

sweetpete said:


> For the amount of so-called "EMS professionals" on this forum, I can't believe how quick things get so petty. Sheez:wacko:



Not really sure what you're getting at either. If you're referring to my comment about high-flow O2 and c-spine precautions, well my apologies for acknowledging the dismal state of EMS education.

As for the other things, they're joking around, I thought it was rather obvious.


----------



## KyleG (Jan 29, 2012)

I felt like I didn't do too well but I passed.


----------

